# soft plastics for king george whiting



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

hi all, has anyone had sucess with sps on k/g whiting . i was told yesterday they are on the go just outside the breakers at fishmans beach . any advice would be most welcome cheers cruiser


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

There was a wicked article on this in the first Wild Coast fishing magazine. Basically what the guy did was use Gulp Sandworms and then attach a stinger treble to the back of the worm. I think he got 12 in a session. It's something i will be trying in the future because cockle are getting more and more expensive.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Try cutting the worms in half, that works too and you get more SP's that way.


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

as has been mentioned, camo gulp sandworms are definitley a good start. I like to use a whole 6incher threaded on a single, straight long shank hook, about 2cm from the top. After you know they're in the area, cut them in half as GoneFishn mentioned to make the pack last. I like to keep the SP slightly moving along the bottom, so i reckon the stinger L3gacy mentioned might well be worth a crack. Let us know how u go


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

thanks for the good advice gents, if all goes to plan will head down to fishos next sat morning .hopefully will give a successful report on outcome, cheers cruiser


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

i used 6in camo sandworms this weekend and i caught KGs ,Leatherjackets, Tommies, and other species, i beleive you just need to turn them on first with the burley. I came to this decision while i was drifting casting into shallow sand patches and getting no hits, so i went to the boat, where the guys were burleying and instant hits


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Yep, the camo worm technique wont just work on the whiting. The bloke who wrote the article also caught, tommies, trevally, trumpeters and flathead with them. You'd expect it to work on the bigger breambos too.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

its a good mag innit. shame it is not a monthly publication


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

I have also has success with small prawn imitations, one other bizzar method that has worked for me when they are not on the bite is to use a popper with a worm and a stinger hook attached to the end (hook the worm onto the back trebble and attach a stinger to the end of the worm) The popper gets their attention and instead of just following it they nip at the worm and bang! your on, has worked on numerous occasions when they are being shy.
cheers


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

Very interesting idea LoboLoco  might have to try ur popper trick some time, cheers for that. It's worked in PPB shallows?


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

i have had success with this technique at inverlock, shallow inlet, w.prom, walkerville, mornington.... maybe a couple of other places and i don't see why it wouldn't work most places.... I was surprised to see it work but i out fished everyone elce who was just using poppers or bait on every occasion! but its most effective when the whiting are just following your lure around and are very shy on the strike as they often are.

cheers
and good luck


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

I got a few KGWs on green three inch gulp fry during November. A stinger hook would help, a few of the ones i got weren't even hooked they were just choking on the tail.

Cheers
Swamp


----------

